
Zuckerberg orders Facebook executives to giveup iPhone and use Android - saravana85
http://thetechim.com/mark-zuckerberg-reportedly-ordered-all-facebook-executives-to-give-up-iphone-and-use-android/
======
mtmail
Original source [https://www.indiatoday.in/technology/news/story/mark-
zuckerb...](https://www.indiatoday.in/technology/news/story/mark-zuckerberg-
orders-facebook-employees-to-give-up-iphone-and-use-android-reason-will-
surprise-you-1389031-2018-11-15)

